# Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boot tubes - any ideas?



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok, I think I read that I should retain the awp power steering and use my corrado lines, they look like they'll fit, however the 1.8t would use a banjo style line and the corrado is different, I read that it will work and not "leak" but what does this entail to mate the two? I havn't messed with it yet just wanted to have some background info before getting to it.
Also for coolant lines what have you guys used as far as fabbing them up? I think I have seen some kind of garden hose used or just a hauge pauge of coolant piping? The rado radiator sinces on the passenger side and the 1.8t is routed to the driver side or vice versa IIRC. I have both sets of piping, the oem ones off the 1.8t and my oem g60 ones. Any ideas for fittings or how to cut stuff up with out having leaks?
I also read somewhere that the g60 fan won't fit with the 1.8t? I'm not running a/c (no a/c parts installed anymore) and when I test fitted it with the rad it appeared like it wouldn't be a problem, any info on that would be appreciated.
last, boost tubes. I don't have the dv, and all i have is intake boot on the turbo and all my stock g60 boost tubes and piping and I/C. Should i just make it easy and get the ebay front mount kit that comes with stuff for the AWP for 300 or just go with the the standard universal front mount kit for like almost half the price and cut my own piping out of their supplied stuff? 
If I get into a pinch I know a guy who can bend me some exhaust piping, but the prebent 1.8t front mount stuff for the newer 1.8t looked like the ticket! 
I'm picking up my vr6 throttle cable off a b3 passat vr which should be the ticket for getting that to work (running a ob1 aba TB). 
1991 Corrado g60 
2002 awp 1.8t from a gti

The good, engine and trans are in bolted down etc - exhaust is hooked up, im picking up the 43-45 inch serp belt (deleted a/c) right now. The heater core lines up are hooked up. Timing belt waterpump and clutch are done. 
do i have to use a mk4 coolant resevoir?
also if fabbing the boost tubes becomes a hassle (say i go ebay and stuff doesnt come in time) is there any harm in running it non intercooled for now? 








it aint pretty just yet but its a work in progress!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boot tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boot tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

i am about to undertake the same swap, once i actually find a entire motor and wiring / harness etc.. Just gathering info on what else i need. Sorry for hijacking your thread but i also have a couple of questions including the ones ur asking.
When ur installing the ABA OBD I throttle body and cable from a VR6 your using the AWP ECU obviously if i am not mistaken how do you delete the DBW programming within the ECU or do you just leave it ? will that not create problems for the ECU and fuel management ? did you flash the ECU ? same goes with the Immobolizer i know you have to disable it because obviously the Older Corrado's don't have them, as for intercooler piping i found apparently ( according to Clay at CTS you can install the Kenetic FMIC 1.8T kit with minimal mods to the front end. All though its a bit pricy it keeps the OEM look while increasing HP !?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (koala_bear)*

im using stand alone and damnn you for jacking my thread!




































three things, hooking up power steering, 1.8t has banjo... serpentine, you have to measure it using a string with full tension and no tension and get something in the middle (im deleting a/c and havn't found anyone in the 1.8t who lists which belt you need when you deleted a/c - called everyone even contitech and there R/D) and that's the advice they gave me.
coolant, not there yet- but you gotta fab it up because the rad openings on the corrado are on the opposite side of where the g60 is, ive read that the "upper has to be totally fabricated)
as for the gas lines, just get some threaded fuel lines from a non chain autoparts store ftw - I gripped some up off a mk3 ob2 i think, they looked like they would fit ill see today after 4.
You probably have to retap your block for the g60 rear mount bracket like i had to, because the 1.8t doenst use this. and also you have to grind down the bracket to accomate the coolant line that would get in the way.
also replace the down pipe studs when the ENGINE IS OUT OF THE CAR FTW! I didn't but managed! TT custom mk4 - mk2 downpipe ftw as well
I have a million more pictures of everything if anyone is interested but I think I have the most up-to-date one shown. It looks like a mess but hopefully it'll clean up nice once all the work is done.
I'm not sure if you can use the g60 fan or not i read that you can't however - since i have deleted the a/c when i test fit it, it seemed like it would be fine.


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

pictures would help and what did contitech say? you didn't really answer the question







e-mail me [email protected]
heres a guy whom posted alot o pics of his 1.8T swap not much info just pics unfortunately but it seems hes running stand alone system. looks like stock coolant resivour though
http://media.corrado-club.ca/p...age=1


_Modified by koala_bear at 3:36 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (koala_bear)*

Just use the P/S pump from the Rado. My mk1 pump fit right into my AWW bracket.(I think they should be the same in your app.)








I made a hard pipe with fittings for the oil cooler and tank. The pipe is (ready for this) 1 3/8 chain link fence top rail







. I also used the pipe for a crossover along the bottom of the rad.








A G60 rad and a dual fan from.... well, I cant remember where I got them.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (16valvedCaddy)*

i know my g60 pump will fit, BUT the belt will not... with the g60 pully - what do you use there the 1.8t pully? also any of you guys NOT running a/c on your newer 1.8t swap 02+ what size belt do you run?
Do you have to run a dual fan? Does the g60 one not fit? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (16valvedCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16valvedCaddy* »_Just use the P/S pump from the Rado. My mk1 pump fit right into my AWW bracket.(I think they should be the same in your app.)








I made a hard pipe with fittings for the oil cooler and tank. The pipe is (ready for this) 1 3/8 chain link fence top rail







. I also used the pipe for a crossover along the bottom of the rad.








A G60 rad and a dual fan from.... well, I cant remember where I got them.


what did you use to get the fittingson there to make the hard pipe with the 3/8 fence stuff, what size is the other stuff for the resevoir and oil cooler? JB weld? MIG? TIG? It looks like ill have to pick up a bunch of stuff from home depot!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

whered you get that a/w intercooler? how much do they usually run! Like the setup! very clean, my stuff is real dirty right now i can't wait to get it all cleaned up and going. I was oringally going to run the g60 intercooler for now, the ebay mk4 fmic may be in the cards- i like the pipes that it comes with, and it may fit in the rado.
or i can get a universal fmic kit for about half the price. That a/w is nice, makes everything nice and clean.


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_i know my g60 pump will fit, BUT the belt will not... with the g60 pully - what do you use there the 1.8t pully? also any of you guys NOT running a/c on your newer 1.8t swap 02+ what size belt do you run?
Do you have to run a dual fan? Does the g60 one not fit? Thanks for the pics.


Oh Yeah, the mk4 pulley fits perfect to the old pump (yeah VW!)
Sorry, cant help with the belt, I'm still running A/C.
I dont know about the fan, Try it and see.
The pipe fittings are 3/4 round stock from the Depot and the other is the end of fuel hard line that was left when th CIS was removed. 
I have a Linclon pro-mig 140 with gas shielding. 
The IC came from frozenboost.com


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boot tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

Background - my swap was an '05 AWP, so YMMV.
Power steering - I just used the corrado lines, no problems at all (I replaced the high pressure one since it's very old).
Coolant - I have no idea since I have a custom radiator. But I did mostly reuse OEM hoses with a few additions to make it work.
Fan - again, not sure, sorry. You might as well get a better, more compact SPAL or such fan that moves more air anyhow, since the 20v can make more power.
IC - yes, you want a FMIC. The 20v one isn't really much better than the G60 one, and to run the pipes over there - well you cant, as the rear engine mount will be in the way. Yes, you can run non-IC, just not real hard.
Coolant res - you can use the MK2 one, but you will need to splice in the old-style connector. I recommend putting it on the pass side - I'm moving mine over there to make getting at the brake fluid res easier.
Bryan - see link below for more inspiration.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boot tubes - any ideas? (hallkbrd)*

I guess I can use either p/s pump... I think I'm gonna go with the 1.8y because it has half the mileage... Everyones been running some kinda different fan and rad... Where did you guys get your front mounts at? And where do you mount them? Behind the grill? Seems like everyone keeps there a/c... Have had no puck finding someone who's done with out it...


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boot tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

even if u keep ur AC will the compressor from the G60 engine fit on the 1.8T motor ? if not will the 1.8T work ? since the A/C is kept which belt do you use or do you use the 1.8T complete setup which is what i am thinking of?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_
You probably have to retap your block for the g60 rear mount bracket like i had to, because the 1.8t doenst use this. and also you have to grind down the bracket to accomate the coolant line that would get in the way.


Shouldn't have needed to do either of those things.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_Also for coolant lines what have you guys used as far as fabbing them up? I think I have seen some kind of garden hose used or just a hauge pauge of coolant piping? The rado radiator sinces on the passenger side and the 1.8t is routed to the driver side or vice versa IIRC. I have both sets of piping, the oem ones off the 1.8t and my oem g60 ones. Any ideas for fittings or how to cut stuff up with out having leaks?

I've got a Corrado style rad. My upper hose from rad to coolant neck on the head is all OE Mk4 hoses. The lower hose from rad to block is half g60 (rad side) spliced into the Mk4 lower hose.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
I've got a Corrado style rad. My upper hose from rad to coolant neck on the head is all OE Mk4 hoses. The lower hose from rad to block is half g60 (rad side) spliced into the Mk4 lower hose.

Whats coolant neck? I'm assuming that is the top part of the radiator going to where the hose with the green temp sensor hose would go (on the side of the head?) ok cool
That'd be great because i have both sets of hoses, g60 and 1.8t. Is your resevoir on the drivers side or passenger? did you reuse your stock one or use the mk4 one?
did you use a hardpipe at all to bridge the the lower pipe together?
How about the g60 fan? Is a spal neccessary? I don't have A/C as im sure you know


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I don't have a pic of the lower hose, but this should help:


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

that upper hose is all 1.8t? which car and year? i have a 2002 golf motor awp. Whats that hardpipe in the middle on the upper hose? is that the one off the g60 waterpump? i dont think my awp hose looks like that


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

what kind of spark plug wires are those, they look nifty


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The 45* elbow hard pipe is a OE 1.8t item, it is in it's OE location. The hose between the elbow and the rad might not be OE 1.8t.....I thought it was but I assembled that so long ago and I've been junk yard pulling pretty much any decent hose from Mk2/3/4s trying to find the best setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_what kind of spark plug wires are those, they look nifty


You want them? I need to use a different style for my setup.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

my 1.8t upper rad seem different, maybe its just cust its ziptied... ill have to mess with it, but i think im coming down with swine flu










_Modified by CorradoFuhrer at 10:07 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

i got the upper and lower done. The only thing I don't know about is where to run the resevoir lower line (the one on the bottom of the resevoir). From the pictures in this post - looks like it would go into the side of the block, but my oil cooler coolant lines go on there. Do i have to T in somewhere???? I have my upper resevoir line - i cut my stock g60 at the upper part of the radiator where it would sit stock to have have that working in order. 
I got the p/s lines hooked up - i just unhooked the banjo lines and plugged in my g60 p/s lines.
hopefully should be getting this started today.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

What side is your overflow bottle on now? I moved mine to the passenger side (as there was too much stuff over there to get to the brake reservoir), with one of these stock parts:
1J0 122 109 AQ








It goes between the lower bottle, turbo water feed, and supply on the passenger side of the engine.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_From the pictures in this post - looks like it would go into the side of the block, but my oil cooler coolant lines go on there.

I no longer use the OE heat exchanger ("oil cooler") thus the open port. The OE hose uses the Y connection pictured above and wraps down to a nipple just to the right of the t-stat.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

BTW - there are two connections off that hard pipe on the drivers side. One goes to the "oil cooler" mentioned above. That is what I used originally. Then I got fed up with not being able to easily get to the brake fluid reservoir and moved it over. I'll need to plug it at the hard pipe, but for now I just plugged the hose (easy since I run a zero pressure cap and Evans).
Before








After


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_What side is your overflow bottle on now? I moved mine to the passenger side (as there was too much stuff over there to get to the brake reservoir), with one of these stock parts:
1J0 122 109 AQ








It goes between the lower bottle, turbo water feed, and supply on the passenger side of the engine.

My overflow bottle "resevoir" is on the drivers side like a stock corrado g60. I cut the upper hose of my g60 to have the line that goes to the resevoir. I retained the mk4 one to meet up with my upper with a hard line.
I don't see where that picure above is on a stock 1.8t? If its on the drivers side i think i see it and it looks like its in use wit everything already? I think I am just going to cut in on the turbo cooler (heat exchanger thing) and put a T in there with a piece of the lower line from from a stock g60 (where the lower line from the resevoir would go to - by just cutting it an inch from the line to the hard lower pipe on either side so i can just cut the turbo cooler coolant line and T it in there. Unless I have a coolant line already for the mk4 lower that I am not aware of that is open, ill just run it from there. I think im going to run the hose and see what I can come up with if stuff starts coming out of somewhere random ill know i have an open line already. But as far as I can tell my system looks closed and i just need to make a T for the coolant resevoir (which will be on the drivers side retained like stock) 
If someone has a pic with that Y line above on a stock engine I would love to see it, where exaclty does it go again?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*










































ugh, the worse is im doing megasquirt and I need to retap my air intake manifold for a gm air intake sensor, and this has got me all pissed off because i was told that the sensor as to be drilled and tapped for a half inch. so i drill it half inch, get my 1/2-14npt tap and it absolutly not going to fit anywhere in there to tap it.
I was told to drill it to .708 or something like that (slightly less than 3/4's and i think that would be way to big for the sensor. I already drilled 5/8ths because the guy at home depot measured the sensor to be 5/8ths - and after I drilled to 5/8ths (halfway through my drill burned out







) i stuck the sensor in there expecting it to be tough to get in (cuz then would need to tap it obviously) it just wants to fall in.







- i mean its not loose loose but not snug enough like tapping is going to do anything (cuz doesn't tapping usually make the hole bigger







)
so needless to say i took the intake manifold off because the fuel rail was sort of being a hinderence to drill completely straight - i had to hold it away a bit while drilling at the same time. So while doing that I broke my oil dipstick. 
got frustred even more when trying to get those awful vw clamps off the vac lines - i mangled one then figured out you have to use a small screwdriver to only slightly mangle them to get the clip to pop off http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
TO make things even better i locked my keys in my trunk being all frustrated, which also has the keys to my car (i work at a seperate location) So I had to stick a screw driver in the door for like 2 hours while using a slim jim style coat hanger to get the lock up. 
Today sucked







- I only have 10 or so wires to connect - one t line to make for the coolant and she'll fire.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*









tap to 1/2 - 14npt for afformentioned GM air temp sensor into 1.8t intake manifold. I did a couple test runs with my homeboy the brown box - fail.
I did a simulation drill with 1/2 inch drillbit. - Then tapped with 1/2 14npt - FAILLLLLL


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

http://www.diyautotune.com/cat....html 
" hmm threads are 3/8th NPT. "


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_









Yes, that is it.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_
Yes, that is it.

Where does it go again (as in where would it go to the lower coolant resevoir line), i think they are all accounted for? One of those would go to the coolant resevoir? 
















i made my own custom T for the lower line out of the bottom hard line of the g60, wheres the best place to cut and T in at for the lower resevoir? I'm thinking one of the oil cooler coolant lines would be a safe bet because its the correct size... but which line, the upper or lower oil cooler coolant hose?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
I no longer use the OE heat exchanger ("oil cooler") thus the open port. The OE hose uses the Y connection pictured above and wraps down to a nipple just to the right of the t-stat.


Do I have the line that would go to the newer style resevoir still there? I'll have to check to see where the Y goes to the nipple on the block and make sure thats connected, if that stuff is all there, there should already be an open line for the bottom of the coolant resevoir? - I think i am just going to use my old style resevoir so i dont have to remount the bottle on the other side. If its still there itll leak out and ill find it







. For the meantime, which oil cooler coolant line should I cut and T into with the stock g60 lower coolant resevoir line?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (16valvedCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16valvedCaddy* »_Just use the P/S pump from the Rado. My mk1 pump fit right into my AWW bracket.(I think they should be the same in your app.)








I made a hard pipe with fittings for the oil cooler and tank. The pipe is (ready for this) 1 3/8 chain link fence top rail







. I also used the pipe for a crossover along the bottom of the rad.








A G60 rad and a dual fan from.... well, I cant remember where I got them.


it looks like he used the upper oil cooler line to attach to his hard pipe. Since mine is attatched at the stock location, i am just going to T into it on the upper oil cooler coolant hose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the pics, they do justice http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

hmm from looking at my engine bay i see i have an open line there, i see where it would connect. Hmm well i have the line for the top of the cooler in the factory location, but the lower is in the factory location for the mk4. Decisions Desions, I would rather keep it on the drivers side i think so all i have to do is T in and done, and just cap that other side i think? Will a cap work? Or do you thin it will be easier to put the coolant resevoir on the passenger side, hook up that lower line there, (do mk4's have upper lines for the coolant resevoir??)


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

In my experience, and with the way I ran my turbo outlet , it's definitely better on the passenger side room wise.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (hallkbrd)*

So if I run it on the passenger side... I think I found the lower resevoir hose, or at least where it would plug in, but where would the upper resevoir hose connect to? 
Something about a nipple on the driver side of the block? I'm lost. I dunno i just want it to work so i may just cap that resevoir lower hose off, and run it on the passenger side, cuz i have my upper currently relying on it to be there (i have another tube I can put there to replace it). The lower then all i would have to do is T into the turbo hot coolant line correct? The one furtherest away from the motor? ughhhhhh i hate this.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_In my experience, and with the way I ran my turbo outlet , it's definitely better on the passenger side room wise.
 
what did it take to mount the resevoir?


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (CorradoFuhrer)*

The upper has a short hose (I just used some silicone hose) to the third pipe that runs across the top of the engine (along with the fuel lines). It then connects on the other side into a plastic fitting in-line with the radiator hose. 
To relocate the overflow bottle, you just need to make up a bracket with two holes on top for the screws and a slot on the bottom. I used the lower existing stud as one mount (8mm) and a screw into the strut tower for the other end. I used 1/16" sheet aluminum, but anything that is reasonably stiff should work.
I'll take some pictures for you tonight.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (hallkbrd)*

pics would be great. I found the lower resevoir line just not the top for the passengers side upper...


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The over flow on a stock setup wraps around the back of the engine bay and to the drivers side of the block, to the 45* elbow you can see in my upper piping pictures...there is that nipple on it for the over flow.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Ok, all coolant lines are done... holding water before and after Tstat. Everything is done pretty much except the remainder of the wiring which is where I had to stop because a friend wired it up and built the megaquirt, but had to leave with out finishing and showed me what I had to do to finish it up, i have a diagram but but its not really making too much sense to what he did in certain areas.
Could be running today.
I am doing waisted spark utilizing a ford edis coilpack, Megasquirt S/A


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

the waiting is the hardest part" - Tpetty


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_The over flow on a stock setup wraps around the back of the engine bay and to the drivers side of the block, to the 45* elbow you can see in my upper piping pictures...there is that nipple on it for the over flow.
/
thanks! I found it, but my nipple was broken. Coolant system is intake and full of water, I am ready for ignition, as soon as the remainder of wires are done


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

Sorry for the delay - it finally stop raining today.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hallkbrd)*

its still raining here... but thank you guys, I found the coolant nipple before those excellent pictures above. My coolant nipple was half broke, so that explains while it was hard for me to find it. 
I got the coolant system done. I finished up pretty much all the wiring today. My megasquirt was hooked up to my lap top and responding to all my sensors except for engine rpm, so theres a problem there. 
The car cranks fine, The megasquirt led lights were blinking as I was trying to turn the car on... However, I am not getting any spark. I am running the waisted spark with a Ford Edis Coilpack. 
I'm not sure if the coilpack has to be grounded to the body, but it was pouring rain and about 2 in the morning and we had been working on the car like 8 hours straight. 
I'm just happy the ecu was working, and had communication with the laptop. It was a big pita to remove the stock ecu digi wiring harness from the fusebox. I also have a push button starter and had msd igntion, so there is a huge huge rats nest that we had to make sense of. Then wiring the car so everything would work with the harness was no picnic. 
All and all a lot of work got accomplished today, and the lack the car starting was a kick in the crotch. Hopefully there is someway to make sense of why my car was not starting by the inputs coming from the ecu, to the megatune.
I am a total megasquirt noob so if someone who is well versed in this could chime in, i woud really appreciated it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Again I really appreciate the help - Ryan


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

oh, also i was told that a mk3 2.0 aba obd-1 Crankshaft Position Sensor 60-2, is supposed to be used instead of my 1.8t crankshaft position sensor. Well, the problem is the bolt from the 1.8t does not fit through the mk3 cps, So i drilled out some excess to allow the bolt to thread through to attach it to the block. 
The mk3 2.0 aba obd-1 cps also does not fit in the 1.8t block too well, it feels very lose. It is also curved a bit differently which makes it impossible to wrench down because the front motor mount seems to get in the way. 
So we wound up splicing the mk3 an mk4 cps, to make the mk4 cps have the mk3 cps plug ( to be able to plug into my harness), the hybrid cps may not be working, which could be causing my coilpack not to fire.


----------



## kward12 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

so none of you guys are megasquirt experts?


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kward12)*

Nope, sorry mine's OEM + APR prog.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Tec3r here, I use the OE crank sensor.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

Mines using oe crank sensor mk4 but I can't get it running ug who's got a msq file for megasquir-1 extra waisted spark 1.8t?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

so am i the only one running ms1/extra waisted spark for a 1.8t? ughh


----------



## 96VDubbin (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_so am i the only one running ms1/extra waisted spark for a 1.8t? ughh

think the guys name is haesnzel (something like tht) he had it at 1 pt in time but sure it's gone now, another i think is bigtoy302, an me but i have yet 2 start














. u could always ask need_a_vr6 he's an ms genius


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (96VDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96VDubbin* »_
think the guys name is haesnzel (something like tht) he had it at 1 pt in time but sure it's gone now, another i think is bigtoy302, an me but i have yet 2 start














. u could always ask need_a_vr6 he's an ms genius

appreciate the help, yea need_a_vr6 has been talking with me and is going to send me a working file and hopefully this thing will turn on. At this point I believe the programming is screwy, I think that haesnzel had one in a corrado and i've got a few pms. I am excited to try someones msq file that worked in a corrado that way I can rule out any mistakes on the other end...
So what we got to recap. 
1991 Corrado g60 
2002 awp out of a golf / gti whatever
Brains: MS1/Extra 0429Y whatever it is, running pcb V 3.0 to run waisted spark through a ford coilpack (has two coils spark A from led 16 to fire cylinders 1 and 4 and Spark B led 19 to run coils 2-3. 
Sensors, Mk3 ABA 2.0 OBD1 throttle body (vr6 throttle body cable from b3 passat), GM air intake temp sensor + late model mk2 coolant temp or gm i forget what it is, they both work and reading correctly. Innovate LC_1 Wideband 02 sensor, Mk4 stock 60-2 wheel VR sensor (crankshaft position sensor)
The good: on a default file in MS (that would be set up for a dizzy car) I have succuessfully prime fuel pump on key on engine off, then when I crank the car - the ms recognizes the cranking turns the fuel pump on accordingly and I get RPM signal from the software (reading the CPS). I in turn get spark from coil A and B back and fourth when cranking.
The bad: I can't even get the motor to hick up when doing this. I set it to TDC and tried this. I was told this will no way run my car because it needs the vr sensor to make it all work, but at least i can rule out that my stuff is not working right because i can get it to spark through the wires. I even pulled out a spark plug to see if they were wet with gas and check to see they wires were making a good contact to make a spark from the plug.
The ugly: When I set up the ms settings to run a generic wheel and set it up accordingly for 60-2 wheel and all the correct settings my megatune goes kinda haywire. It constantly cylces the fuel pump on and off repeatidly and in my display it says :config error. It also won't recognize my CPS (vr sensor) whats so ever when in the correct settings. I'll crank and crank and it won't recognize the rpms (crank spinning and in turn won't produce spark)








So this is where I am at. Its probably some calibration stuff that is off kilter. so i am hoping to get someones working msq file for this type of setup to rule ou any issues i may be having in the wiring end.
The car mechanically is sound. The timing belt and waterpump are done. The motors bolted in has oil in it, power steering lines connected, radiator is in and full of coolant.
I do not have a fan installed just yet because I ran into this problem, so i am still sorting this out. The MS also when set to the right settings will make my fan output flicker real funky.. almost like a glitch, When in the default setting it doesn't. So I am assuming something is just not right in the msq file.
I am chomping at the bit to hear this freaking engine have some sort of combustion. The rotating assembly is solid ftw also.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

Well I got rpms on my MS1/extra because the pots weren't set right on the board. So yay I am getting rpms with the correct corresponding files. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not sure if the cps is wired up right, ill have to double check on that tomorrow - I am getting spark from all four spark plugs - (pulled them out indiviudally to check) also good
The plugs had a bit of gas on them, not much. The plugs themselves looked very fouled from the previous owner. But they still spark when grounded and still had a bit of fuel on them.
The bad: I still can't even get this thing to go as far as to even sputter. A thought was that maybe when I did the timing belt that I was possibly off a tooth or so, that would cause me not to have compression, but i was pretty sure all of it was lining up all on point... so i didn't think anything mechanical


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

she runs, it was a wiring issue with the fuel injectors! Guy told me to groun them, ruh roh they were positive! I need to fab boost tubes... Can anyone let me know what type of fan I should run? How many CFM;s do i need? I found one for 200 new slim fan thats like 2700 cfm pusher fans?
I have seen rocco ones being used or dual vr6? whats the ticket? The coolant tubes are looking like they are going to get in the way.
The car doesnt run great, the damn idle is like 3000... What kind of vac line setups do you guys do? Thers a zillion vaccum lines on this thing and im not sure what to do? The previous pics on this thread, its hard to get an idea of the basic route? Can anyone write something up. I'll search some more, but its sucks when i don't need all this stock stuff.
Theres a vac line on my obd1 - mk3 aba throttle body, i have that going to a gauge. Thers a couple nipples on the intake manifold. I have the one closest to the drivers side and radiator going to my Map sensor on my ECU. Now all the ones for the turbo, rest on the intake manifold... ugh im lost!
I removed the EVAP, 2ndary air pump and some other random stuff that I was pretty sure was apart of both. 
I don't have any vac lines on the Diverter valve, i just have it stuck in after the intake, not sure hot hat runs. Ill snap a few detailed pictures, I also lost the clip that goes on the oil cooler (ruh roh!) i stuck it on there, will that give me a fairly high idle? Trying to locate the main leak that would cause such a high idle!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Awp into Corrado - almost done, p/s coolant and boost tubes - any ideas? (16valvedCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16valvedCaddy* »_Just use the P/S pump from the Rado. My mk1 pump fit right into my AWW bracket.(I think they should be the same in your app.)








I made a hard pipe with fittings for the oil cooler and tank. The pipe is (ready for this) 1 3/8 chain link fence top rail







. I also used the pipe for a crossover along the bottom of the rad.








A G60 rad and a dual fan from.... well, I cant remember where I got them.


you were able to fit the corrado fan in the mk2? I don't know if ill be able to in the corrado, its kinda tight down there the way i have my coolant lines run. for now i have my g60 fan in mounted reversed on the other side of my radiator so its pulling air out of the engine bay.. seems to work well. I have it set on full blast -- oddly enough it abolts up to the radiator no problem on the other side, lines right up. the back part of the fan sticks out a bit, but i have the rad support out for now. 
i think i am going to get dual slim fans that do 2700 cfms. are those scirocco fans?


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_Can anyone let me know what type of fan I should run? How many CFM;s do i need? I found one for 200 new slim fan thats like 2700 cfm pusher fans?

That should work fine, but you are better off with a puller as it is more efficient if it will fit. I have much less cooling (by fan) than that - the 1.8T runs very cool at idle, where the fan is used most.

_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_The car doesnt run great, the damn idle is like 3000... What kind of vac line setups do you guys do?

Mostly stock. Of course you can remove/block off whatever you don't need.

_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_...Now all the ones for the turbo, rest on the intake manifold... ugh im lost!

Start with a stock vacuum diagram, then find everything you no longer have, or don't need and X it out. What you are left with is what you need. Sorry, I'm not sure exactly how you are controlling the turbo boost, so I'm not sure what to suggest here.

_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_I don't have any vac lines on the Diverter valve, i just have it stuck in after the intake, not sure hot hat runs.

How do you plan to control the DV? Something has to feed it varying amounts of vac at the appropriate times to:
1. Bypass air when the throttle closes.
2. Bypass air when the pressure goes beyond what you need to drive at X speed.
3. Bypass air when the pressure is just too high.
You can do #3 with a MBC. But the other two need some "intelligent" help to make a smooth driving car.


_Modified by hallkbrd at 6:27 AM 5-22-2009_


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hallkbrd)*

what is the purpose of removing the Secondary Air Pump ? why wouldn't you use it ?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

SAI is for emissions, if you don't need to pass emissions (or have ways around using SAI to pass them) there is no benefit to keeping it.


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

doesn't the SAI only initiate during the warm up period ?


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (koala_bear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *koala_bear* »_doesn't the SAI only initiate during the warm up period ?

Yes. You're toting that pump around for 30 or so seconds of run time, when the engine is cold.
I put it in with my swap (next to the tranny - won't fit up front), until I needed the space for my brake ducts. Then it was tossed out, and I used Unisettings to keep the engine from running rich on start-up (for the SAI).
Bryan


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hallkbrd)*

this might help with your vacuum questions http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4432895


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jhax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhax* »_this might help with your vacuum questions http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4432895

thanks, i had everything working ok, using the stock diverter valve - with the line running from the boost tube to the diverter valve accordingly, there are many emmmisions vac lines that i had on there that were open, i think the pcv valve was there - there was a big vac line that i had to keep open or stall. by luck i had it idling properly at 800 rpms, and the diverter valve was workign - souned fantastic, however i had issues with my manual boost controller - had it closed all the way and it would boost at like 15 pounds.. i thought i had did it right i had some vac line off the turbo plugged in and the wastegate line plugged on the other line. it said it need a boosted source so maybe it wasn't boosted cuz that it was closed the ball to regulate the vac from the waste gate (full vac is full unregulated boost correct?) 
i was running it non intercooled, i spun a rod bearing and the motor has got I E rods and a full rebuild kit, getting worked on a schimmel performance right now, (currently its at the machine shop) - i was running it with no 02 sensor because the wideband was malfunctioning and i had to send it back for a replacement and by the time i got it back the motor had spun the rod bearing just warming it up at idle - it was a half a quart low and i think there was some shadyness involved when i bought my motor - because it had a leaky drain plug - thinking they did a cheap repair and offed it to me but thats neither here nor there i know what i am getting now.
as far as the coolant lines - was just using water for the moment because lines kept breaking - the heater core line broke off coming out of the firewall, a couple other lines wern't secured enough bla bla bla kept burning my friends and I (nothing too serious), but eventually i got it down, and wound up using the stock g60 fan with the fan cover holder to hold up the one boost tube but the fan sorta cut into the plastic piece that holds up the boost tube - but it seemed to be fine more or less.
i want to have a switch for the fan seperate to be able to control it whenever i want just my monitoring the gauge so for right now im making do with whatever works just to keep costs down for the stuff I essentially need.
For boost tubes I used my stock g60 stuff and some random boost tubes i found along the way, i was running it non intercooled as a just for now thing to get all the kinks worked out but **** failed before i got ot that. 
So i need to find a good place to find cupplers and boost tubes to either fab up my own stuff or just take it to a place that can fab me up a front mount for not an insane price - im debating on what I am going to do. The factory g60 intercooler is in a precarious position for using the awp intake manifold isnce its in the wrong place. 
Power steering was working - the g60 pump would not work because the pully does not line up with the rest of th accessories on the awp 1.8t. I had a 1.8t stock power steering pump that came iwth the motor but for some reason it would leak from the feed line - theres a little nub you can moe from one directin or the other and for some reason it wouldn't tighten down all the way because of a gasket, so after all the rack and pinions i've destroyed fromy my driving habits I just decided to say F power steering and keep things clean and simple - i'm going to go manual rack and just call it a day.
Heres the stuff I still need to purchase:
Some kind of front mount intercooler - and assorted piping for it - 
Oil pump for awp (new one)
Mounts? - Solid or poly - motor was moving a lot - and a lot of the bolts because untorqued - i just did them guten tight but a lot of them came loose from the vibes, i definetly want to do a solid or poly one for the front.
i have all factory rubber and they look to be in good shape but i don't like the way the motor moves -- too much play,
i have a puck style stage 3 spec clutch, its got some decent life left - 
Spec alumninum flywheel - for some reason spec is on vacation for two weeks so i decided to just take the fw to a machine shop and had it shaved for 50 bucks. 
just gotta get some emory / crucos cloth for the pressure plate and a couple cans of brake clean to make sure its all proper. my motor was bucking a lot when i had the cltuch out like jumping back and fourth making the car hop - but after learnign that my flywheel was a not right - i lent a bit to that, and the mounts. But further research lead me to believe that I definetly want to have that vr6 passat throttle cable mounted down better because i think it was feather the throttle because of the mounts.. motor moves causing the un mounted throttle cable to pull as the moves back and fourth.
so i need that aeb 1.8t DBC throttle cable mount that mounts to the intake manifold, or i could fab up something - if anyone has a good solution please let me know because i have just been wrapping it aroun the intake manifold so its just long enoguh to have it be taunt to control the throttle.
Also i have questions as far as removing the evap from the evap box? should i just leave the whole box out or does it need to go back in with the evap out of the plastic housing to be reattached to the heater core? 
Many questions out there ill be snapping a crap load of pictures and some video to add to my build post that has been deselate for a few days as i've been just saving funds and the motor is at schimmel. 
i hope i can get this thing operational for waterfest... waterfest or bust


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

im about to do the front mount intercooler kit thats been offered on the 1.8t forum for 275 shipped, anyone know if this will work well with my corrado?


----------



## cacapino (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*

the core will probably fit but you'll have to make your own piping, i know i had to make my own, nothing premade fits right


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_im about to do the front mount intercooler kit thats been offered on the 1.8t forum for 275 shipped, anyone know if this will work well with my corrado?

Clay from CTS told me that the Kinetic FMIC kit fits with slight modification, ask him for more details but he mounted it on his old 1.8T Corrado he used to own now a buddy of his owns it don't remember whom.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cacapino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cacapino* »_the core will probably fit but you'll have to make your own piping, i know i had to make my own, nothing premade fits right

thats what i was told was the best thing to do - get like a 50 dollar ebay core - and have a place make up the pipes for me - and hang the intercooler - that everything is right on ya know... no bs


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (CorradoFuhrer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoFuhrer* »_
thats what i was told was the best thing to do - get like a 50 dollar ebay core - and have a place make up the pipes for me - and hang the intercooler - that everything is right on ya know... no bs

probably your best bet I am most likely have to do the same thing with mine







, maybe a local exhaust shop is willing to make the piping but i wouldn't trust the intercooler just hanging on the piping by its lonesome. Or use PVC pipes ( local hardware store toilet piping or something u can bend and flex with it staying where u need it) run the piping yourself then go to a exhaust shop and ask them to make u individual pieces exactly how u ran it with the material you used , i herd a few people did this worked out fine and fairly good price too


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (koala_bear)*

well if i was going to do all that I would just order a kit with the piping and make them work, it would be cheaper but its not going to come out as nice as if I have a place hang the intercooler and fab up the piping. I'm not sure what I m going to do just yet - depending on how much its going to cost to get them done by someone else - the cores are cheap 50 bucks ebay your good to go.


----------

